# Is Grond a god or just a stinkin' hammer??



## Grond (Jul 16, 2004)

Just thought I'd put a catch phrase to let you guys know I'm back... not in any real substantive way... I have a little more time than before and am going to try and post a couple of times a day. I've missed you guys... but it looks like you've kept the place as pristine as ever.

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Beorn (Jul 17, 2004)

Grond is the God of stinkin' hammers. 

Welcome back


----------



## Manveru (Jul 17, 2004)

don't know of any of the options available, but it seems people around are happy (even euphoric, esp. in GoT), so...


----------

